# What dart frogs can you keep large groups of?



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Say if I were to get a 49"x15"x28" (LxWxH) tank. What are some possible darts that I could keep larger groups of?


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Bump! I'm leaning towards a group of leucomelas or auratus?


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Ameerega bassleri are great group frogs, as are Phyllobates aurotaenia! I've kept decent sized groups of both in about a 100 gallon tank, Ameerega for a couple of years, and now a group of auros for about 6 months, but both have pretty long track records of being great group frogs. Auratus and leucs are also good choices, and probably slightly more readily available.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Ameerega bassleri are great group frogs, as are Phyllobates aurotaenia! I've kept decent sized groups of both in about a 100 gallon tank, Ameerega for a couple of years, and now a group of auros for about 6 months, but both have pretty long track records of being great group frogs. Auratus and leucs are also good choices, and probably slightly more readily available.


Do you know how many leucomelas or auratus I could keep safely and the sex ratio? Also sadly Phyllobates aurotaenia is not allowed where I live.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

It's really hard to say. Mostly, it depends on how the viv is built. I have a 36x18x36, and the way it's put together most of that is usable space for the frogs. Lots of wood/cork, and tall plants and broms to ensure that the frogs can actually use the space that's there. You could build a 80 or 90 gallon tank (roughly what you're working with) and have only 30 'gallons' of it be usable for the frogs. So take that into consideration when you're putting it together. When keeping larger groups you want to have a lot of hiding places, visual barriers, etc. Basically, you want each frog to have a place it can escape to, roost to, and so on. Assuming that your viv is well built, and the frogs can really use most of that space, I'd say tentatively 5-8 of either of those species, possibly more? I had 5 bassleri in that size tank and I'd say that was about perfect (they're *big* and active frogs), and I've got 7 auros in mine currently, and could probably handle a few more, they're not as big, not as fussy, and seem to be less busy than my bassleri. When in doubt, start with less, see how they do, and then slowly add more if the tank (and you, and the frogs) seems like it can handle it.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

TarantulaGuy said:


> It's really hard to say. Mostly, it depends on how the viv is built. I have a 36x18x36, and the way it's put together most of that is usable space for the frogs. Lots of wood/cork, and tall plants and broms to ensure that the frogs can actually use the space that's there. You could build a 80 or 90 gallon tank (roughly what you're working with) and have only 30 'gallons' of it be usable for the frogs. So take that into consideration when you're putting it together. When keeping larger groups you want to have a lot of hiding places, visual barriers, etc. Basically, you want each frog to have a place it can escape to, roost to, and so on. Assuming that your viv is well built, and the frogs can really use most of that space, I'd say tentatively 5-8 of either of those species, possibly more? I had 5 bassleri in that size tank and I'd say that was about perfect (they're *big* and active frogs), and I've got 7 auros in mine currently, and could probably handle a few more, they're not as big, not as fussy, and seem to be less busy than my bassleri. When in doubt, start with less, see how they do, and then slowly add more if the tank (and you, and the frogs) seems like it can handle it.


Alright cool once it's fully set up and established I'll focus on that first. Then I'll come back post a pic and ask thanks a lot


----------

